# Invader Pip



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

heard a cat meowing loudly in the hallway of our apt bldg. i went to investigate , opened the front door and !!!!. our downstairs neighbors cat Pip decided he wanted to visit us

needless to say Mia and Pia were not in the mood for company

as for Pip his house manners need work, he ate without asking, used the litterbox without asking and proceeded to tear up around the apt.






mia was not pleased


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! That sounds just like Mr. Casper, my former stray. He comes in, tail up like he owns the place, eats whatever food might be around, drinks their water, fishes all of the toys out of the basket, runs all over the place, then decides we're boring and yowls to go out. 

Did he leave by himself? Or is he still there wreaking havoc?


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

we called the neighbors and they came over, hung out for about an hour then went home with Pip


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Were the neighbors invited in for that hour? If not...then we know where the cat gets it lol

My neighbors have a lab that forces herself into my house and my car a few times as well. She wants to play with my older dog but he will have none of it.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

they were invited in for that hour while Pip started to calm down a bit and my two relaxed a bit.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz thats adorable xD look out! He may make a habit of it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

BrittyBear said:


> Lolz thats adorable xD look out! He may make a habit of it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


he is officially a door dasher and tried the stunt again today with my stepson.

who proceeded to pick him up and start walking him downstairs to his home where his parents were coming up stairs because he ran out and up


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's fixed, right? Just wondering if there's any particular reason he's so excited to get outside. 

Your kitties are so sweet! Love their names too - are they both girls?


----------

